
Uber reports Q2 losses of $404M, up 32 percent from Q1 - Dawny33
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/15/uber-reports-404-million-in-losses-up-32-percent-from-q1/
======
dotcoma
You mean their pizza delivery service with unicorns is not working?

